# Anyone from south wales going to ultimate dubs?



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks
As title really is anyone going to ultimate dubs from the south wales area on the sunday? 
Ben


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Might do.. where is it?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Telford
http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk/


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

love to....

its my daughters birthday weekend, and i dont think its on her list:buffer:


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

have a look on the so-wal forum mate, big convoy normally goes up, think we had 25 cars last year.

me and my bro going up taking plenty of rolling shots on the way up and gunna try and make a youtube video of it all


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

heres the link

http://sowal.16.forumer.com/


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers folks ill take a look at the so-wal forum.


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

yep im goig up there is a few of us meeting up at j47 m4 services


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

yea im going up


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

so-wal lot meeting at j30 at around 6.30/7.00


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers guys but im not going to be able to make it now


----------

